# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Hi, From Lismore NSW

## Smiley78

Hi, DIY'r here from NSW north coast, we have a 1950's house that I'm slowly renovating bit by bit, changing things to suite our needs. Have completed my first major Reno last year which was the laundry, learnt so much and did it each weekend throughout the year. I look forward to reading more great discussions on this site as we start building a shed as the next project. Cheers Guy

----------

